# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  orcad

## akisssssssss

γεια σας παιδια!ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος απο εσας ξερει που θα βρω το σχεδιαστικο προγραμμα  orcad release 9.1.αν υπαρχει καπου που να ειναι και για 30 ημερες. δεν εχω προβλημα!!απλα το ψαχνω και δεν μπορω να το βρω.
σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## xrapo

Μπορείς να το βρείς αν το ψάξεις αλλά και την student έκδοση που είναι ελεύθερη για όλους

----------


## Mihos

Μπορείς να κατευάσεις τη student edition από εδώ.

Έχει όμως περιορισμό στο πόσα components θα χρησιμοποιήσεις.

----------


## Κώστας21

φίλε ψάξε σε torrent μπορει να βρεις

----------

